# How to Add OTBS Logo to Signature



## TulsaJeff

*Note: This is for OTBS Members Only

*
I have had several folks ask about this and decided to throw together a quick "How-to" post.


* Step 1:* Click on "UserCP" in the top Navbar


* Step 2:* Click on "Edit Signature" in the left Navbar


* Step 3:* Highlight the following link text with your mouse cursor - Right-click and select "Copy" or hit Ctrl + C to grab the text.


*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/images/ranks/otbs-member.gif*

*
Step 4:* Place your cursor in the spot where you want the image to be and select the "Insert Image" icon.


* Example:*









*Step 5:*  When you click on the "Insert Image" icon.. there will be a little dialogue box that opens up.

It will say "http://"

Overwrite the "http://" with the text link in blue by using Ctrl + V or Right-click and then select "Paste" 

Hit OK.


*Step 6:* Press the Preview button at the bottom to make sure it works then when you are satisfied that all is well, press the "Save Signature" button.


----------



## richtee

oops  I did it wrong...


----------



## walking dude

maybe make this a sticky?

easier that way for new OTBS  members?


dude


----------



## coleysmokinbbq

This will really help our new *Knights of the Order* to be able to get the image in their 'sig-lines'...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Once I knew where to find the image I had no problem getting in put in its place...

Thanks again Jeff for your help this morning!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until later...


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*Hey Jeff, darn, I printed out your instructions and still can't get it right? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I have redid it 3 times. What is so obvious that I am missing it? Terry*


----------



## TulsaJeff

Terry,

When you click on the "Insert Image" icon.. there will be a little dialogue box that opens up.

It will probably say "http://"

Overwrite the "http://" with the text link in blue in the instructions and hit ok.


----------



## bigarm's smokin

* Dang Jeff, 30 seconds ago, I was thrilled. The OTBS came on.  Now I see that my angel is gone. If I have to make a choice, it will be her. Any other ideas? Sorry to be such a bother. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## TulsaJeff

Terry,

You  might want to put your angel back on for now... there is a setting somewhere on here that controls some of that but not able to find it right now..

Past my bedtime I suppose


----------



## chris_harper

terry, put your OTBS under the angel. just place the cursor under eveything else in your sig.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq

Terry...

I made you a graphic that contains a modded logo along with your angel!...

It's all together in one pic...will work around the 1 pic limit for a sig-line...

Hope it'll help!...

I had to do a similar pic for mine too!...

And Jeff...If there's anything I need to fix on the pic for Terry, or on mine, just let me know and I'll take care of it!...


Until later...


----------



## johnd49455

It is more than an honor to even be nominated to the OTBS
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





To be accepted is humbling
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 To those who felt me worthy of a nomination & 2nds etc. Thank You.
To those who have congratulated me for being accepted Thank You
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will do all in my power to continue to live up to the high honor of being a member of the OTBS


----------



## walking dude

john.........you mite want to do this at OTBS............

different thread


d8de


----------



## johnd49455

My OOPS thanks Dude


----------



## walking dude

I want to give a BIG shout out to coley........helped me get my sig figured out...........


thankx dude.......you are what this site is all about


d8de


----------



## johnd49455

coley is cool ain't he
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Coley


----------

